# Crispy Rhubarb Crisp *Without* Oats or Nuts?



## proudmommy926 (Sep 12, 2011)

I need help! My Husband loves, loves, loves rhubarb, especially rhubarb crisp. He wants me to make a rhubarb  crisp "like his Mom makes it." (Futile, I know lol) But I have to at least try, and his Birthday is coming up so I want to surprise him. The problem is that he doesn't eat oatmeal/oats or any nuts, and that's the only way I know how to make a crisp! His Mom swears up and down that she uses a Betty Crocker recipe, but the only BC recipes I can seem to find all call for oatmeal! Then I had her write down the recipe and it wasn't a crisp, it was a cake. (I'm pretty sure she's losing her mind, but that's besides the point.) He claims that hers was still crispy like a regular fruit crisp but without the oats, and I am totally at a loss as to how she could have achieved this.  Please help!!! I know it probably won't be her exact recipe, but as long as it's a tasty crisp I'm hoping that will be good enough haha.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

It is possible to make a streusel topping that would get crisp, but not contain either nuts or oats.

Here is a basic recipe -

1/2 cup butter, softened
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup firmly packed light brown sugar
2/3 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
Cream all together. Either pass through a screen cooling rack or chill and grate with a large-hole grater.


----------

